

How to Change the World: Y Combinator: The Art of the Open House - jkopelman
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2008/08/ycombinator-the.html

======
pg
YC's California office is within the building of Anybots, Trevor Blackwell's
robot startup. So the pictures of technical diagrams and offices full of
interesting hardware are the Anybots bits. The unicycles are Trevor's personal
collection, arranged by YC's fabulous architect, Kate Courteau.

------
aston
Interesting that Kawasaki didn't pick up on the fact that YC crashes at
Anybots HQ when they're on this side of the country. Kind of explains the
robots and unicycles.

------
brandonkm
Thats a pretty sweet picture tour. Great commentary as well. Being a true
entrepreneur I always knew guy kawasaki would dig YC, this really confirms
that.

------
maxklein
The most intruiging startup of the bunch is popcuts. It's the one I really see
potential for. The rest will likely do good, but popcuts could possibly be a
game changing blowout. Depending on the founders of course.

It also has the easiest path to profits...

~~~
maxklein
I will qualify this though - popcuts needs to bring in a creative agency to
fix their page as soon as they have some money.

------
fallentimes
I wish he would have taken a picture of all the In N Out Burger food we
brought.

------
simplegeek
Very cool. What do you guys have in 'Geek Heaven'? Is it books, CDs and stuff?

------
biohacker42
Robots! Y Combinator just gained 10+ awesome.

------
cellis
Those pictures rock.

------
edw519
"The Art of the Open House"?

Nice play on words, Guy, altering your own "The Art of the Start" to describe
yc.

Make a blog people want to read.

